# IDEAS: ¿Cómo hacer 1100 euros de 1000 euros en un mes?



## Mucho_Jabón (2 Oct 2012)

Sabios y estimados conforeros de burbuja.

Venía a buscar ideas, me gustaría hacer una recopilación de ideas de inversión a corto plazo.

Supongamos que partimos de 1000 euros, aportemos ideas sobre qué hacer con ellos para, digamos, al final del mes tener alrededor 1100 euros (entre 1050 y 1150).

Quedan para mí descartadas las siguientes opciones :

-Cualquier idea ilegal (sin descartar las que rocen el límite o se aprovechen de vacíos legales).
-Bolsa, CFD, commodities, divisas, fondos o cualquier otra operacion de riesgo medio/alto.
-Loterías o relacionadas con el azar.
-Depósitos bancarios (no alcanzaría la rentabilidad que busco)

(por lo que responder en este hilo exigirá ideas innovadoras y mucha imaginación).

Propuestas actuales:

#Requieren mucho tiempo
-Sorteos de bienes con números de la once.
-Compra, adecuación y venta de vehiculos usados (gangas/urge vender).
-Compra venta de electrónica y recambios por ebay global.
-Compra de animales con meses de vida, cuidado, socialización, adiestramiento y venta.

#Apenas requieren dedicación:
-Traer cosas de Andorra. (¿legal?)
-Surebets.



Un saludo.


----------



## AssGaper (2 Oct 2012)

Un deposito a un mes a un interes del 5% TAE, que ni de coña vas a conseguir jajaja.

Podras consguir depositos altos a 1 mes, pero el siguiente te baja el interes drásticamente, yo que se, al 1% TAE.

Si es un interes mas homogeneo en el tiempo, un interes al 1, 1,50 o maximo 2% TAE.

Recuerda que cuando se habla de TAE es dividido en 12 meses.

Eso si siempre invirtieras la misma cifra de 1000 €, que puedes reinvertir los intereses ganados mes a mes.

Evidentemente, hacienda se te va a llevar un 21% de lo ganado )

Para que te des una idea de lo que ganarias en un mes a un TAE 4,4% durantelos primeros 4 meses
Cuánto ganará con la cuenta NARANJA de ING DIRECT

El primer mes ganarias 2,2 €...para ganar 50€ con 1000 € o te dan un TAE del 500 % o a meter mucha pasta el primer mes...


----------



## Ana_Rosa_Quintana (2 Oct 2012)

Cómprale un Tissot al alcalde de tu pueblo y dile que te gustaría trabajar 1 mes como aprendiz al servicio funerario, con un salario de 1100 euros.

De nada,
ARQ


----------



## Mucho_Jabón (2 Oct 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> Un deposito a un mes a un interes del 5% TAE, que ni de coña vas a conseguir jajaja.



Hablemos de cosas posibles, está claro que a base de depósitos no voy a conseguir más de 3 o 4 euros por cada 1000 al mes...



Ana_Rosa_Quintana dijo:


> Cómprale un Tissot al alcalde de tu pueblo y dile que te gustaría trabajar 1 mes como aprendiz al servicio funerario, con un salario de 1100 euros.
> 
> De nada,
> ARQ



Muy buena, estas son las cosas que busco, pero con esta en concreto me :XX: el culo.

Ninguna es digna de pertenecer al listado que iré actualizando en la primera página, por cada dos dignas pondré una de las mías, tengo varias, pero cómo creo que aun pueden haber mejores las dejo reservadas para motivar. 

Espero poder tener suficientes para hacer un ranking.

Saludos.


----------



## AssGaper (2 Oct 2012)

Mejores depósitos a un mes

Aqui tienes lo que necesitas saber.


----------



## Señor Calopez (2 Oct 2012)

En el título pones un 10% de rentabilidad, y en el mensaje un 5%...

Con un plazo fijo de esos locos al 4,75% es lo que más te aproximas.


----------



## Mucho_Jabón (2 Oct 2012)

Si, perdona, quería decir entre 1050 y 1150, pero bueno si es más mejor.

Por cierto, actualizo para *descartar depósitos*. Ni con un 8%TAE llegas a los 1010 euros.

Está claro que es un tema dificil, si fuese tan facil lo haríamos todos!


----------



## Elputodirector (2 Oct 2012)

Puedes subastar 1 euro en las siguientes condiciones:

** Existan al menos una cantidad de pujantes suficientes, con interes en la subasta y que no pacten entre ellos.
** La puja inicial es de un centimo.
** Tu entregaras el euro a la puja mas alta.
** El pujador mas alto pagara su puja.
** El segundo pujador mas alto tambien pagara su puja.


----------



## euroburbuja (2 Oct 2012)

coge unos 900 euros para contratar un buen seguro de vida y con los 100€ que te quedan te pagas un dia en el parque de atraciones, te pasas el día montando en las atracciones y desde la que mas te guste te suicidas.

Es la fórmula que veo para que con mil euros de mierda saques algo de rentabilidad...

Menudo hilo...


----------



## Mucho_Jabón (2 Oct 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Es la fórmula que veo para que con mil euros de mierda saques algo de rentabilidad...
> 
> Menudo hilo...



Déjate los lefazos para los hilos chorra (p.ej ¿para qué pagar al trabajador si trabajar es un lujo?), que pareces t**to, no ves que quien dice 1000 dice 1000*x.

Hasta luego.


----------



## Mucho_Jabón (2 Oct 2012)

Elputodirector dijo:


> Puedes subastar 1 euro en las siguientes condiciones:
> 
> ** Existan al menos una cantidad de pujantes suficientes, con interes en la subasta y que no pacten entre ellos.
> ** La puja inicial es de un centimo.
> ...



Parece una gilipollez y un timo, pero... *lo es*. No me gusta ¿cómo sabes que no pactan para comprarte un euro por 70 centimos?.
Tampoco estafas ponzi, pirámides ni similares por favor.

¿Cómo es posible que se me ocurran varias cosas más lógicas y factibles que todo lo que estáis diciendo y aun nadie exponga nada coherente?


----------



## Elputodirector (2 Oct 2012)

Mucho_Jabón dijo:


> Parece una gilipollez y un timo, pero... *lo es*. No me gusta ¿cómo sabes que no pactan para comprarte un euro por 70 centimos?.
> Tampoco estafas ponzi, pirámides ni similares por favor.
> 
> ¿Cómo es posible que se me ocurran varias cosas más lógicas y factibles que todo lo que estáis diciendo y aun nadie exponga nada coherente?



No es un timo.

Es un problema economico basico.

La condicion de no pacto esta enumerada en las reglas.

No es un esquema ponzi.


----------



## kikelon (2 Oct 2012)

Compras un iphone tope de gama, 800 pavos u mas.
Haces 100 papeletas de 11 euros, y las vendes.
Subastas el iphone.

De nada.


----------



## MacGuyver (2 Oct 2012)

Haz créditos a tus amigos.


----------



## Mucho_Jabón (2 Oct 2012)

kikelon dijo:


> Compras un iphone tope de gama, 800 pavos u mas.
> Haces 100 papeletas de 11 euros, y las vendes.
> Subastas el iphone.
> 
> De nada.



Esta es una de las que tengo en mente, pero no sólo con iphones.
Cuenta como "apta", gracias. Pero sin subastar el Iphone, sin trampas, dándoselo al ganador en base al sorteo de la once.



MacGuyver dijo:


> Haz créditos a tus amigos.



Suponiendo que lo digas en serio: Riesgo alto.


----------



## Mucho_Jabón (2 Oct 2012)

Elputodirector dijo:


> No es un timo.
> 
> Es un problema economico basico.
> 
> ...



Estoy dándole vueltas al tema, si se pudiese hacer por ebay sería la leche, en la mayoría de las subastas te llevarías entre 1,80 y 1,95 euros por euro.

¿Qué pasaría cuando dos pujantes lleguen a 0,98 y 0,99 centimos? La lógica a seguir siempre sería pujar por 0,99... ¿no? Por lo tanto una vez comenzada la puja tendrías una única puja por 0,99 y ya te habrían jodido bien. Pero la trampa estaría que el propio subastador pujaría por 1,01 por ejemplo... ¿se ha puesto en práctica esto alguna vez?


----------



## Nikolos (2 Oct 2012)

Prostitúyete por 10 euros, con 10 veces que lo hagas tienes suficiente


----------



## Elputodirector (2 Oct 2012)

Mucho_Jabón dijo:


> Estoy dándole vueltas al tema, si se pudiese hacer por ebay sería la leche, en la mayoría de las subastas te llevarías entre 1,80 y 1,95 euros por euro.
> 
> ¿Qué pasaría cuando dos pujantes lleguen a 0,98 y 0,99 centimos? La lógica a seguir siempre sería pujar por 0,99... ¿no? Por lo tanto una vez comenzada la puja tendrías una única puja por 0,99 y ya te habrían jodido bien. Pero la trampa estaría que el propio subastador pujaría por 1,01 por ejemplo... ¿se ha puesto en práctica esto alguna vez?



No seria el subastador.

Si alguien ha pujado por 0,98 y otro por 0,99, el de 0,98 esta obligado a pujar por 1 euro.

Recuerda que en caso contrario el perdera 0,98 integros puestoq ue el euro se lo llevara el de 0,99. Siu puja por 1,00 queda empate consigo mismo....

Hasta que el de 0,99 se de cuenta y.... puje por 1,01.

Es una curiosidad sin ams.


----------



## hibridus (2 Oct 2012)

Compre coches usados por 900 euros. Adecéntelos un poco gastando lo menos posible. Es un milagro lo que hace la vista. Véndalos diciendo que es de un sólo conductor, que está muy bien cuidado, etc, etc, que lo hace para poder pagar deudas porque en otro caso no lo vendería. Con suerte puede sacarle 200-300 euros. Tampoco abuse.

No olvide poner cara de pena...


----------



## Jdnec_wow (2 Oct 2012)

El que no arriesga no gana

No te digo nada y con eso te digo todo


----------



## Mediterrand (2 Oct 2012)

Si vives en una zona fronteriza aprovecha la diferencia de precios. Trae cosas de Andorra, es cuestión de dar con el producto...


----------



## Jdnec_wow (2 Oct 2012)

Me acuerdo que vi una presentación de una escuela de negocios de China a sus alumnos de MBA que decía algo así como:

El que no vende paraguas cuando llueve es estúpido y se muere de hambre.
El que vende paraguas cuando llueve puede llevar el pan a casa.
El que no vende paraguas en el desierto es sensato y ahorrador.
El que logra vender paraguas en un desierto, es un genio.



Moraleja: Si no ves ni aprovechas las oportunidades, puedes acabar pobre. Si ves oportunidades donde otros no pueden, puedes llegar a ser rico.

Yo veo a mucho españolito quejándose de que no encuentran empleo y demás y que buscan comida entre la basura, mientras que los que venden paraguas en la salida de una estación de metro o cercanías en un día lluvioso, son todos chinos o negros. 

Eso es sólo un ejemplo, de miles.

¿Convertir 1000 en 1100? pfffff, yo a los 16 años convertí 400 euros a 1400 euros comprando y vendiendo cosas por Ebay en el primer mes, 1000 euros limpios de beneficios. Podríamos decir que yo hacía lo que en bolsa se llama "arbitraje", pero en el mercado de consumo de bienes electrónicos (sobretodo consolas, juegos, ipods, móviles...).

El que quiera, que lo intente ahora si quiere, pero hoy en día desde el boom del e-commerce está bastante más jodido encontrar gangas.

Sin embargo existen oportunidades en muchos sitios, y simplemente la gente o NO LAS VE O NO LAS COGE.


----------



## Gimli (2 Oct 2012)

Al hablar de pequeñas cantidades, el rendimiento que pretendes obtener engaña a tu subconsciente haciendonte pensar que es poca cosa (de 1000€ a 1100€ solo van 100€) y por lo tanto, debería ser relativamente fácil conseguirlo.

Pero esto solo es un engaño de nuestra mente. Realmente estas hablando de obtener una rentabilidad del 10% y eso son palabras mayores. Piensa que el mismo principio que puedas aplicar para esos hipotéticos 1000€ debe de funcionar con 100.000€.


----------



## Mr.T (2 Oct 2012)

Sin ánimo de hacer publicidad: Plan amigo Selfbank.
Consigue un padrino que te de la mitad de su bonificación (no es dificil), abre una cuenta con los 1000€ y haz un compra-vende en bolsa sin tiempo a que fluctue la acción. Saca el dinero, préstaselo a alguien de confianza (padres, hermanos, pareja) y repite la operación a su nombre.

¿Resultado? más de 100 lereles libres de polvo y paja

De nada.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (2 Oct 2012)

Gimli dijo:


> Al hablar de pequeñas cantidades, el rendimiento que pretendes obtener engaña a tu subconsciente haciendonte pensar que es poca cosa (de 1000€ a 1100€ solo van 100€) y por lo tanto, debería ser relativamente fácil conseguirlo.
> 
> Pero esto solo es un engaño de nuestra mente. Realmente estas hablando de obtener una rentabilidad del 10% y eso son palabras mayores. *Piensa que el mismo principio que puedas aplicar para esos hipotéticos 1000€ debe de funcionar con 100.000€.*



No vayas por ahí o te arriesgas a no ser capaz de arriesgarte jamás.

Si bien lo que dices es un principio perfectamente aplicable a la bolsa y los mercados financieros, no es para nada aplicable para los negocios.

Ser capaz de convertir 1000 en 2000, no implica que seas capaz de convertir 1 millón en 2 millones, si bien lo primero es más fácil, lo segundo es mucho más complicado (en los negocios).


----------



## Jdnec_wow (2 Oct 2012)

Mr.T dijo:


> Sin ánimo de hacer publicidad: Plan amigo Selfbank.
> Consigue un padrino que te de la mitad de su bonificación (no es dificil), abre una cuenta con los 1000€ y haz un compra-vende en bolsa sin tiempo a que fluctue la acción. Saca el dinero, préstaselo a alguien de confianza (padres, hermanos, pareja) y repite la operación a su nombre.
> 
> ¿Resultado? más de 100 lereles libres de polvo y paja
> ...



No conozco ese plan pero esto me recuerda a mis tiempos de arbitraje en las casas de apuestas con las surebets.

Creo que aún hay muchas posibilidades, echadle un ojo, merece la pena. Es dinero fácil, rápido y practicamente casi risk-free. Con un capital de 3000-4000 euros limpias bonuses a gusto, yo me doblé en apenas 2 meses con la ayuda de cuentas a nombre de mis padres.

No sé como habrán evolucionado los métodos para detectar surebets por las casas de apuestas en estos últimos 2 años, pero si las principales proveedoras de alertas de surebets siguen en pie, es que aún hay oportunidades.


----------



## Mazaldeck (2 Oct 2012)

Convertir 1000 euros en 1100 está tirado pero hay que currárselo un poco: 

Por ejemplo hace tiempo yo controlaba de precios de videojuegos (conforme pasa el tiempo, cada vez sé menos). Sabía precios de juegos de 2ª mano en tiendas, precios que la gente estaba dispuesto a pagar por ciertos juegos/consolas/accesorios...

Me pateaba tiendas y me pillaba chollos: juegos buenos precintados que por algún motivo estaban super-rebajados. Juegos de 2ª mano de los que estaba seguro que podía sacarles un buen porcentaje revendiéndolos... pongo un anuncio en páginas de videojuegos y terminan saliendo compradores (el envío lo pagan ellos).

Aún tengo un excel por ahí, a algunos juegos les llegué a sacar un 250% de beneficio limpio y si no le sacaba un 25% mínimo de beneficio, no lo vendía.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (3 Oct 2012)

cegador dijo:


> Convertir 1000 euros en 1100 está tirado pero hay que currárselo un poco:
> 
> Por ejemplo hace tiempo *yo controlaba de precios* de videojuegos (conforme pasa el tiempo, cada vez sé menos). Sabía precios de juegos de 2ª mano en tiendas, precios que la gente estaba dispuesto a pagar por ciertos juegos/consolas/accesorios...
> 
> ...




Jaja sí, así empecé yo también xD

Luego me empecé a meter en foros especializados de videojuegos, o en páginas tipo milanuncios o segundamano y buscaba chollos ahí, y creas o no, había competencia ya entonces y estaba todo el día pegado al ordenador por si salía alguna ganga y comprarlo yo el primero, eso sí, me gastaba como 100 euros en la factura del teléfono de casa xD. Luego cogía el producto y los vendía por Ebay. 


Puff, que recuerdos, los primeros 1000 euros que ganas son los que mejor saben xD


----------



## Mucho_Jabón (3 Oct 2012)

hibridus dijo:


> Compre coches usados por 900 euros. Adecéntelos un poco gastando lo menos posible. Es un milagro lo que hace la vista. Véndalos diciendo que es de un sólo conductor, que está muy bien cuidado, etc, etc, que lo hace para poder pagar deudas porque en otro caso no lo vendería. Con suerte puede sacarle 200-300 euros. Tampoco abuse.
> 
> No olvide poner cara de pena...



La incluyo. Aunque personalmente no me guste, he tenido malas experiencias al vender un coche heredado, también requiere bastante tiempo y desplazamientos.



Mediterrand dijo:


> Si vives en una zona fronteriza aprovecha la diferencia de precios. Trae cosas de Andorra, es cuestión de dar con el producto...



Ok, a la lista para el que pueda.



Jdnec_wow dijo:


> ¿Convertir 1000 en 1100? pfffff, yo a los 16 años convertí 400 euros a 1400 euros comprando y vendiendo cosas por Ebay en el primer mes, 1000 euros limpios de beneficios. Podríamos decir que yo hacía lo que en bolsa se llama "arbitraje", pero en el mercado de consumo de bienes electrónicos (sobretodo consolas, juegos, ipods, móviles...).
> 
> El que quiera, que lo intente ahora si quiere, pero hoy en día desde el boom del e-commerce está bastante más jodido encontrar gangas.



Buena idea, de las que tenía en mente, *aunque requiere estar prácticamente "enganchado"* a internet, a mi se me ocurre por ejemplo comprar piezas de motos/coches muy difíciles de encontrar en España (las hay) en ebay y venderlas a su precio in spain. Hay mucha gente que aun no sabe buscar en ebay global y en otros idiomas.



Gimli dijo:


> Piensa que el mismo principio que puedas aplicar para esos hipotéticos 1000€ debe de funcionar con 100.000€.



Como han comentado, nada que ver, depende de tu capacidad de gestión del negocio que puedas hacerlo con 1000, con 10.000 o con 100.000, pero los costes suben mucho en todos los sentidos y puedes terminar saturado por intentar abarcar sobre tus posibilidades.



Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Creo que aún hay muchas posibilidades, echadle un ojo, merece la pena. Es dinero fácil, rápido y practicamente casi risk-free. Con un capital de 3000-4000 euros limpias bonuses a gusto, yo me doblé en apenas 2 meses con la ayuda de cuentas a nombre de mis padres.
> 
> No sé como habrán evolucionado los métodos para detectar surebets por las casas de apuestas en estos últimos 2 años, pero si las principales proveedoras de alertas de surebets siguen en pie, es que aún hay oportunidades.



Tomo nota, *surebets*.


----------



## Mucho_Jabón (3 Oct 2012)

Cumplo con lo prometido:

-Compra de animales con meses de vida, cuidado, socialización, adiestramiento y venta.


----------



## tontelez (3 Oct 2012)

Gimli dijo:


> Al hablar de pequeñas cantidades, el rendimiento que pretendes obtener engaña a tu subconsciente haciendonte pensar que es poca cosa (de 1000€ a 1100€ solo van 100€) y por lo tanto, debería ser relativamente fácil conseguirlo.
> 
> Pero esto solo es un engaño de nuestra mente. Realmente estas hablando de obtener una rentabilidad del 10% y eso son palabras mayores. Piensa que el mismo principio que puedas aplicar para esos hipotéticos 1000€ debe de funcionar con 100.000€.



No es lo mismo, y tampoco voy a desarrollar una tesis con el tema éste. 

Un vendedor de globos en la feria gana un 400% de beneficio. Así que se gasta 50 euros y gana en un día 250 euros. 

Si esto lo hace en una semana, que no en un mes, y sin contar que la botella de helio y la _fragoneta_ también es gasto, la liquidez tiende a ser cero si tienes que vivir, porque vivir cuesta. 

Puedes comprar un juguete por 1 euro y venderlo por 1.50, pero el tiempo, el esfuerzo y la fuerza de trabajo para conseguirlo hace que no valga la pena. 

No son proporcionales los beneficios cuando hablamos de dinero, ni tampoco su rentabilidad y su plusvalía. Tienes que mirar otras variables en la ecuación. 

Hay muchos negocios donde puedes ganar ese 10% ó más, pero ahí entra también tu pericia, tu experiencia y tu olfato a la hora de invertir. No son inversiones puras porque no es poner el dinero una libreta y que otro especule por ti., Tienes que ser tú parte activa y trabajar el dinero comprando y arriesgándote.

Con un poco de cabeza y tiempo dedicado no es nada difícil sacar ese rendimiento mensual.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (3 Oct 2012)

Mucho_Jabón dijo:


> Sabios y estimados conforeros de burbuja.
> 
> Venía a buscar ideas, me gustaría hacer una recopilación de ideas de inversión a corto plazo.
> 
> ...



Fácil tio: apuestalos en el Barça-Madrid de este finde y ya los tienes. Por quién apuestas ?


----------



## burbufilia (5 Oct 2012)

Abre un corto, pero en vez de un producto en bolsa, con una mercancía. 

Busca un producto que puedas adquirir por mil euros. Y digo bien: búscalo, no lo compres. 

Vende ese mismo producto por 1100€

Si encuentras comprador, pídele un anticipo de 100€. Compra el producto que viste por mil.

1) Si el comprador se retracta, te quedas los 100€. Lo que valía 1000€ te ha costado 900

2) Si no, lo que has vendido por 1100€, te ha costado 1000

Si no puedes hacer la compra por mil euros, le devuelves la señal al comprador, una disculpita y santas pascuas 

Lo puedes hacer con algo no perecedero y exento de IVA: oros


----------



## cruel e inhumano (5 Oct 2012)

En resumen, comprar barato y vender caro. 
Esa es la base de todo, parece.


----------



## amago45 (5 Oct 2012)

Hola Mucho_Jabón. Interesante hilo.

¿Seguro que el azar no te interesa?

Ruleta: Juegas 1 leuro a rojo. Sale negro, pierdes el leuro pero te juegas 2 leuros a rojo. Sale otra vez negro pero te juegas 4 leuros a rojo. Sale otra vez negro, pero te juegas 8 leuros a rojo. Si sale rojo habrás ganado 16 leuros mientras que sólo te has jugado 15 (1+2+4+8) leuros. Así que la ganancia neta es 1 leuro.
Tendrás que repetir esta operación 50 veces y obtendrás esos 50 leuros que buscas.


----------



## ManuelS (5 Oct 2012)

Mucho_Jabón dijo:


> Sabios y estimados conforeros de burbuja.
> 
> Venía a buscar ideas, me gustaría hacer una recopilación de ideas de inversión a corto plazo.
> 
> Supongamos que partimos de 1000 euros, aportemos ideas sobre qué hacer con ellos para, digamos, *al final del mes* tener alrededor 1100 euros (entre 1050 y 1150).



A ver si me entero estas buscando una rentabilidad del 10% *mensual *.

En teoría si se puede hacer un mes se podría todos los meses, lo que llevaría a:
Mes 0= 1000
Mes 1= 1100
Mes 2= 1210
Mes 3= 1331
...
Mes 12= 3138,42

O lo que es lo mismo una rentabilidad del 213,84 % TAE.

Desde luego si yo tuviese alguna idea de negocio con esa rentablidad, la pondría en marcha en lugar de compartirla


----------



## Faldo (5 Oct 2012)

amago45 dijo:


> Hola Mucho_Jabón. Interesante hilo.
> 
> ¿Seguro que el azar no te interesa?
> 
> ...



Con los limites minimos y maximos de apuesta, la Martingala se hace completamente inutil y una ruina. 

Si te vas al casino fisico y miras las ruletas, no hes dificil ver una secuencia de mas de 6 y 7 veces seguidas del mismo color. En los casinos online esto ademas esta manipulado.


----------



## lordflies (5 Oct 2012)

amago45 dijo:


> Hola Mucho_Jabón. Interesante hilo.
> 
> ¿Seguro que el azar no te interesa?
> 
> ...



Si claro, hasta que te quedes sin fondos suficientes para seguir apostando jajajaja. Con este sistema se arruinan una cantidad de gacelillas que no veas, ni se te ocurra utilizarlo.


----------



## FlicRose (5 Oct 2012)

Faldo dijo:


> Con los limites minimos y maximos de apuesta, la Martingala se hace completamente inutil y una ruina.
> 
> Si te vas al casino fisico y miras las ruletas, no hes dificil ver una secuencia de mas de 6 y 7 veces seguidas del mismo color. En los casinos online esto ademas esta manipulado.



En serio, ¿has puesto "es" con hache?


----------

